# Not-Beleuchtung



## gasch1987 (4 April 2019)

Hallo,

ich möchte meine Not-Beleuchtung von Leuchtstoffröhren auf Led Leuchten wechseln nun habe ich einen Wandler (Ceag GVL 12.2) verbaut.der mir ja keine richtig Sinusspannung raus gibt. Hat jemand Erfahrung wie ich das Problem einfach und Kostengünstig lösen kann ??  


Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar .....


----------



## Heinileini (4 April 2019)

Welches Problem quält Dich denn?


----------



## gasch1987 (5 April 2019)

Das meine LED Leuchten im Not Betrieb nicht leuchten


----------



## Heinileini (5 April 2019)

Ich denke mal, dass bei den LED-Lampen "Starter" dabei waren und die müssen statt der Starter für LeuchtstoffLampen verwendet werden, weil die LED-Lampen sonst spannungslos bleiben.
Wenn Du Pech hast, haben Deine Leuchtstoff-Leuchten nicht die gute alte Drossel und den guten alten Starter, sondern etwas modernes, elektronisches. Dann kann man natürlich nicht einfach den "Starter" auswechseln.


----------



## gasch1987 (5 April 2019)

Nein es waren die guten alten Leuchtstofflampen mit drossel und Starter verbaut und die wollte ich jetzt durch eine LED Lampe (keine LED Röhre ) ersetzen


----------



## Heinileini (5 April 2019)

gasch1987 schrieb:


> Nein es waren die guten alten Leuchtstofflampen mit drossel und Starter verbaut und die wollte ich jetzt durch eine LED Lampe (keine LED Röhre ) ersetzen


Und die LED-Lampen tun es nicht, wenn die Sinusspannung nicht "richtig" ist?? Versuchst Du, die Spannung für die LED-Lampe an den "Überresten" der Leuchtstoff-Leuchte abzugreifen? 
Ich weiss eigentlich immer noch nicht so recht, welcher Natur Dein Problem ist.

PS: 
welche Spannung und Frequenz hat denn Deine unrichtige SinusSpannung?


----------



## Tobi P. (9 April 2019)

Moin,

hast du zu dem von dir verbauten Wandler ein Datenblatt? Ich hab den Typ den du angegeben hast bei Ceag nicht gefunden. Reden wir von Einzelakkuleuchten, Gruppenbatterie oder Zentralbatterieanlage? Notwendige Sicherheitsbeleuchtung/Rettungswegkennzeichnung nach DIN VDE 0108 oder "Ist gut zu haben aber keine Auflage"?


Gruß Tobi


----------

